

Lesson learned when creating an iOS6 Pass generator - satarrr
http://www.futurechips.org/thoughts-on-latest-happenings/generating-passes-ios6s-passbook.html

======
tech_junkie
True. Feature request for ipass.pk: Can you create a way to see the actual
JSON. As a hacker myself, I would really like to see what JSON for spit out.
That a big part of my learning.

Also, consider open-source please!

------
tech_junkie
Interesting article. I guess it just shows how to circumvent poor
documentation.

~~~
david_pena
I say it's also a bit of marketing for his ipass.pk , which does look like a
good start. Still has some time to go though.

~~~
david_pena
I tried but I never got the email for the pass. Plus, I don't have iOS. I was
trying in the simulator.

~~~
satarrr
It should work in the simulator. Did you check junk mail? Otherwise let me
look into it.

